# Video streaming temporarily unavailable from directv.com



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

No matter what channel I try to view, it comes back with " 

*Video streaming is temporarily unavailable. *Please try again later. 
Error #1100

Anyone ever get DirecTV streaming to work before?

Using Chrome and it did download the DirecTV v 9 player, restart chrome. I did make sure I was logged in as well.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

No issues here


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Getting it here on 3 different computers, 2 desktops and one laptop.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was just streaming the Fox Sports Network to my Nexus 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sjx (Oct 31, 2013)

I see this same issue from my computers as well. No problems using iPhone or iPad from same network. From what I gather, a lot of folks have the same issue.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

After some testing here is what I came up with. The issue seems to be the Operating system, Windows 8.1.

My streaming results with all computers on the same network.

Vista Computer Hard wired
Streaming works fine in:
Chrome ver 30
IE Ver 9
Firefox Ver 25

Windows 8.1 computers, 1 desktop hard wired and 1 laptop wireless, same results on both computers.
Streaming works in Safari For Windows Ver 5.1.7
Streaming does not work and get the Error 1100 message in Fire Fox Ver 25
Streaming does not work and get the Error 1100 message in Chrome Ver 30
Streaming does not work and get the Error 1100 message in IE Ver 11

So if you are getting the error message and using Windows 8.1, download Safari for Windows and see if that works.

It also appears to be only an issue with the streaming video from DirecTV. When I click on a service like CNN or CBS which is a link, the video streams correctly.


----------

